# Moab Daily in a ducky



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Everything is possible.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

We've done it at 30,000 with rafts supporting duckies. No problems except for an IK2 getting right of the wavetrain at Ida Gulch (Rocky Rapid) and spinning in an eddy along the cliff. Took two tries to get back into the current without flipping. Disconcerting because the second paddler was young and could have been recirculated without anybody being able to get upsteam to help. 

Dress for colder water than usual as it will be splashy, but definitely fun!


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

We were down there last week. Had a raft with 2 IKs and a hardshell. Was no problem. Lots of stuff washed out, couple good hits if you want them, you can skirt almost everything. Good times, easy run. You'll have no problems, just dress to swim.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

chasingtheflow said:


> Is it possible to run the Moab Daily right now with the current water levels? Does anyone have any experience running it with waters this high?


Hell yes! Ran IK on that ever summer and high water was the bomb. Just keep a hold if you flip because at high water and any breeze that thing can get away from you in a hurry.


----------

